# Can BBA be green?



## mattyc (18 Nov 2009)

I have been loosing the battle with algae for a while now, the origional cause i think was poor co2 (the diffuser came off the pipe all the time). I have changed the deffuser and not had the problem since but i still have the algae. it is on the leaves of my V. nana and my crypts. It looks a bit like BBA but it is a funny green/ grey coulour. I am starting to get a bit fed up with this tank now and just want to get the algae sorted any ideas are welcome? there is also a bit of GSA and GDA on the glass of the tank there is even algae on the deffuser! I will be rescaping the tank just after christmas but i want to get the algae sorted first. 

The tank spec is,
60L tank
205 filter rated at 680 l/h
pressurised co2 on 2 hours before and off 1 hour before the lights light green drop checker
1.6ml of ferts per day (70:30 TPN and TNP+)
1.8ml of easy carbo per day
2x24w t5 on for 8 hours


----------



## dw1305 (18 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
Probably BBA, because "BBA" belong to the Red algae (the "Rhodophyta"), the red bit just means that they have accessory red photosynthetic pigments (phycoerythrin etc) as well as Chlorophyll a, and they can be any colour from black through olive green and red to bleached white dependent upon the differing proportions of the pigments. They are never "grass green" however, like the green algae ("Chlorophyta").

Link from the Wonderful "Tree of Life" http://tolweb.org/Rhodophyta.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mattyc (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks for your reply, like you said it must be BBA does anyone know how i can get rid of it?


----------



## CeeJay (18 Nov 2009)

Hi mattyc

I had this when I was learning   . Turned out mine was poor CO2 circulation too.
I manually removed as much as I could and then spot dosed the rest with Easycarbo using a syringe and it changes colour and dies off. 
Once my circulation was sorted it never came back.

Chris


----------



## mattyc (20 Nov 2009)

I did think it was the circulation but then i found this algae on the filter outlet! now my conditions are more stable there dosent seem to be more algae growing so my next step is to remove what there is in the tank and see how it goes! 

thanks for your reply got me thinking again instead of just pulling my hair out.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Nov 2009)

Although, 48 megawatts of T5 photon bombardment might be over the top for a measly 15 gallon tank. You might consider lowering the plasma energy to achieve a more realistic alert level of DEFCON 4.   

Cheers,


----------



## mattyc (29 Nov 2009)

I have reduced my lighting down to one tube and i am going to move the equiptment around in the tank to try and get better flow of co2 around the tank and see if that helps.

i will post up what happens.


----------

